# Bluegill Spawn Is On !!!!!!!!!!!!



## Fish On

Time for a fish fry ...LOL!!!!


----------



## bkr43050

Congratulations! What a mess of fish! It looks like there are some real nice ones in there. Any info on your method/bait? I don't target them much but I thought about doing it here soon. I caught a few nice ones the other day while getting the crappie but I was not able to get on them consistently. I wished i had some waxies at the time.


----------



## Fish On

bobber...hook and a night crawler piece..thats it !!!!


----------



## bkr43050

I am not normally a big fan of gill fishing but when you can get into fish like that it is fun. I am going to definitely take waxworm or crawlers this Saturday when I get out again. I found some huge nests and was able to coax a few strikes from there but our catch rate I am sure will go way up with bait. Thanks for sharing the picture and info.


----------



## twistertail

Nothing better than fresh gills fried up! Nice job.


----------



## Cat Mazter

Nice fish you got there !! I have been catching alot of them too. But I use them as Bait more often than eating them. I have saw some dandy Slab Gill's come from Lake Logan this week. I bet your son loved that kind of fishing, Its great to see him so happy over Bluegill, I bet he had fun.


----------



## Fish On

It's just to much fun , my boys are lovin it !!!!...Bring on the oil fish fry !!!!


----------



## Fish On

Going to head back out tonight when it cool's down , these Bluegills are very addictive ...and GREAT EATING!!!!..If anyone is in the area and want's to hook up and go fishing for gills let me know, I usally fish by myself or with my boys , would love to hook up and meet some of you guys , I will let you know how I do tonight


----------



## chuckie

where did you get those gills?(lake). do you know where those mogadore redears live?


----------



## sgofish

Where do you call home?? Those 'Gills look mighty tasty.


----------



## Fish On

chuckie said:


> where did you get those gills?(lake). do you know where those mogadore redears live?


Chuckie 
...No I do not know where those mogadore redears live


----------



## Fish On

sgofish said:


> Where do you call home?? Those 'Gills look mighty tasty.


Do you fish ??


----------



## ssmagundus

Hey Fish On. I live in southeat ohio(barnesville) and fish by myself a good bit because anyone I try to take either fools around too much or gets too drunk and ends up in the water. I'm not the best fisherman but I can slay the gills with the best of 'em. Hit me up with a pm if you are in the se ohio area sometime and need someone to go.


----------



## Fish On

Fish On said:


> It's just to much fun , my boys are lovin it !!!!...Bring on the oil fish fry !!!!


----------



## Rod&Reel

I don't get it. Why do people bring back dead threads like this????


----------

